# Bulk sinking pellets?



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I am tired of spending $15 on a 2oz bag of medium sinking pellets every month. I want to start buying my food in bulk since it seems like I run out faster every time. I found some 10LB bulk floating pellets on ebay, but cant find anything similar that sinks. They have tons of small sinking pellets, but my big fish just look at those like 'seriously'? They'll eat them, but if I had to guess they prefer the larger pellets. 3/16 is about the size I am looking for.

On a side note, why is fish food so expensive? I realize companies gotta make revenue, but dang! Anybody ever make their own food?


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

You can get a 5lb tub of NLS on Ebay for about $50 plus shipping. They have several different sized sinking pellets.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Got a link? I've been looking all over ebay and I can only find 5 lb in 1mm pellets. Too small.


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Im not sure how to post a link. But if you do a search for either 3mm or 6mm new life spectrum it should pop up for you.


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

kensfish.com :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I feed 3mm NLS sinking pellets. They sink pretty much immediately, which is what I need to prevent them from getting into the overflows of my 240G. I usually stock up at events like the OCA Extravaganza, and pay around $45 for a 5 pound bucket.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

2nd for KensFish.com


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow. Looks like Ken has the hookup on food. Muchos gracias amigos!

I'm thinking about trying the HB Super Cichlid Sinkers. Anyone know if they are too big? The African Attack Pellet also looks interesting, but maybe too small for my fish. Most of them anyways.

Those that use Kens, what food do YOU buy? And what do you feed it to?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I just picked up a bit smaller package, 2.2 lb of the Hikari cichlid bio gold for $35, not a sinking food however. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... 4299&r=579


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks, but I need sinking b/c of my overflow. Plus it helps get food to some of my more timid fish. I'm already sold on Kens, just need to figure out which specific product is right for me.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

African attack is probably too small-it's a cheap food but my fish love it. Don't know about the super pellets, bu if your fish are big then I'd get them. Just keep in mind that they aren't the best quality.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I ordered the KENS PREMIUM SUPER COLOR PELLET 3.0 MM. I will report back to how they are after I have used them for a bit.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have used Kens flake food for years, and it's good quality at an awesome price. Kens Fish is also a site sponsor for CF :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Check out Jehmco.com they will have everything you need at great prices.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

smitty said:


> Check out Jehmco.com they will have everything you need at great prices.


and are also a CF site sponsor!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Aquaculture foods are very inexpensive compare to foods marketed to the hobby. They will work very well for a fraction of the cost. Another option is pond food geared for Koi. Some of them, like the one I feed my cichlids (a spring and fall Koi food) are very high quality with the right mix of components for cichlids.


----------

